# Trooper Christopher Skinner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Christopher Skinner*

New York State Police, New York

End of Watch: Thursday, May 29, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 13 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 5/29/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Christopher Skinner was struck and killed by a hit-and-run driver on I-81 in Broome County.

He was conducting a traffic stop just north of Exit 6, between Chenango Bridge and Castle Creek, when he was struck. The driver who struck him continued driving up the interstate until stopping and running into the woods. He was apprehended approximately one hour later following a search of the area.

Trooper Skinner had served with the New York State Police for 13 years and was assigned to the Traffic Incident Management. He was survived by two children, mother, brother, and fiance.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent Joseph D'Amico
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22084-trooper-christopher-skinner#ixzz339ZF4iKC


----------

